# Will 2014 be nicer to newly certified coders?



## ElyseGrad11 (Sep 21, 2013)

It's so hard to break into the medical field. Is 2014 going to be nicer to me? I just need experience, but everyone wants someone with experience. How am I suppose to get experience if nobody will give me a chance?  Obamacare and ICD-10 will be a part of the new year and I'm wondering if that will benefit me. It seems like more coders would be needed with more people insured. There is talk about the older generation of coders retiring earlier because of ICD-10 (I'm not so sure of how true that is though). Any insight on next year or some bit of hope would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Sep 23, 2013)

*experience*

I understand how you feel.  I am in the same boat.  I work for an insurance company in medical underwriting.  Healthcare reform is eliminating my job.  We were told a few years ago, so I got into medical coding as a back up.  I have my CPC cert and am going to take the ICD-10 certification test in October.  I have also heard about people retiring because they don't want to learn ICD-10 (it's really not that hard by the way, I did a boot camp).  As far as experience goes, here is what I did.  I asked someone in my local chapter group if they knew of any volunteer opportunities.  They did and  I am volunteering at a hospital in my city in the medical coding department and that is giving me some experience.  My current job lets me flex off work one day a week to do so.  I have been doing this since July so far.  Anyway, that is my suggestion to you.  Check around and see if any hospitals, doctors office, anyone in your local chapter knows any volunteer/internship type opportunties.


----------



## ElyseGrad11 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm going to try that and ask around.  I'm planning on getting certified in December. I have another certification, but its more basic and nobody really recognizes it.


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 29, 2013)

You're actually going through the same thing that any college graduate goes through. Everyone is looking for experience in every industry leaving those who have reciently graduated college "out in the cold".

But all is not lost...

I don't know about you, but I couldn't volunteer; I needed a paying job. I took a "foot in the door" job as a receptionist and did that for a year prior to getting my current coding job in the same practice. I also took what time I could while a receptionist and asked our coders how to code.

Having your certification will go a long way as well. While it's not exactly necessary to be certified, it will show that you are serious about wanting to be a biller/coder.


----------



## ElyseGrad11 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response.  That gives me some hope! I just need to get someone around where I live to give me a chance at a receptionist. :/


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 2, 2013)

My organization is going to have to hire new coders because of ICD-10--we won't be able to keep up with the loss of productivity as we learn a new codeset (not to mention the issues that I expect to crop up with Information Systems and Payers). Then I expect that we will have to keep those new hires as we increase our Primary Care patient load due to Obamacare (not all of this is bad, you know). When people are insured, they utilize services that they might not have done before, and they will hopefully pay attention to preventive care, which is the whole point behind this initiative. 

Our economic situation is not just a reflection of the inability for new coders to find work. I certainly would not want to be a government worker this week, and the construction field has not exactly bounced back from the previous administration as we'd hoped. Other new graduates---business majors, nurses, and teachers are all struggling to find permanent, full time work. We can point fingers at the current administration, but this is not the work of one person, and most healthcare professionals are in favor of some sort of healthcare reform.

At the Dallas Regional, our new CEO, Jason VandenAkker made a very valid point----no matter what your politics, you have to admit that our healthcare system needs a change. He's absolutely correct, and I am sure that no matter what the changes are, there will always be work for those professionals who understand coding, billing and compliance. Smart coders will continue to position themselves to be ready for whatever is coming next, by educating themselves, keeping up on the trends and changes, and making sure that they network and put themselves out there so that when opportunities arise, they will be well-positioned. What I'm saying is that you can't sit by in your back office and expect that things will just roll your way. You have to be willing to take any job, any opportunity or any position that might get you closer to your role as a coder. 

In my mind, a physician's receptionist (or more accurately, 'Front Desk Representative') is one of the most important jobs in healthcare. This person learns about customer service, scheduling, insurance, and how to communicate with physicians. Any new coder should jump at the opportunity for such a position. 

I disagree with the comment that 'it's not necessary to be certified'. In my organization, it absolutely is a job requirement, so if you're not certified, you will have a much more difficult time finding work.


----------



## espforu (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with Pat.  I work for a FQHC and we are hoping to certify all of our billing Staff and try to "centralize" coding as currently our providers are coding(we are primary care).  We will be needing to add staff with coding knowledge to assist us and we will need more then we currently have due to the the new Obama Care.  

Don't give up, it will happen 

If anyone has any ideas or thoughts of how to centralize and make this happen, please let me know. kimespinosa65@gmail.com

Thanks,


----------

